# Which of your type's stereotypes bothers you the most?



## monthlydinners (Sep 4, 2012)

For me, it would probably be the assumption that we're all space cadets with little to no awareness of our surroundings. I'm really tired of seeing posts about how each type would act in certain situations and having the INFP option be like "LOLOLOL THEY DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON!!!". :dry: 

I know those sorts of posts are supposed to be silly, but I'd like them a lot better if they offered more insight into what our types are really like instead of relying on tired clichés. Quite a few of them do a good job of this and make for very interesting reads, but most of the time they strike me as very lazy and ill-informed-- there's so much more to our type than our tendency to get lost in our own heads and I'd like to see more people try explore these depths instead of taking the easy way out.


----------



## MidnightBlue88 (Nov 12, 2014)

That we don't need or want love in romantic relationships. I do, very, very much.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Shallow, babbling, needy drama queen married to tradition (it's not marriage, it's just a strong passionate friendship. Come on).


----------



## Starberry (Oct 17, 2014)

INFPs as hypersensitive? ^^; I like my thoughts to be challenged so I can revise them and make them better. I actually can't handle very well when others are hypersensitive or clingy.


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers (Jun 22, 2013)

Like OP said - we're not all space cadets. I don't just vacate a conversation to make squee-ing noises over a squirrel.
And we're not all whiny little b****s, either.


----------



## oddiscrey (Oct 24, 2014)

The whole thing about ENTPs being awful with emotions by default/being very unemotional is wrong. We do have emotions, we're just not very expressive! :tongue: I'm also hearing more and more about us being bad at empathy, with is complete crap. We are naturally crazy good at empathy, hence why we like to argue from other people's points of view. roud:

EDIT: except excitement, we express the hell out of that


----------



## thetruehell (Oct 31, 2011)

I had bad experience with ESTJs, ENFJs


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I can't remember how many times i've answered one of these things but it's often a futile experience seeing as people find the 'what you hate about this type' more interesting and those threads seem to hold more weight in some people's eyes. *bangs head against wall*


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

That INFP's don't understand logic. I'm very good at it.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

The fact we can't stand up for ourselves.
I'm a bit too aggressive sometimes :/


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Basement dwellers? INTPs are clearly the people whose ideas set off revolutions. Without INTPs you wouldn't have a single fun rebellion.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

That INFP's are completely incapable of logic or debate. I was in the top 10 in my state during high school for debate, and will happily play devil's advocate in my political science classes.

Oh, and that INFP's are always emotional about every single thing. There are a multitude of things I give zero shits about.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

It's hard to say.....the clumsy stereotype is annoying but not as much as the illogical, selfish, or emo ones.

I don't like people assuming that we are all 'overdramatic', melancholy, 'emo', self-centered, and whiney. 

- I really dislike the idea that nothing an INFP says could ever be reasonable or logical, and the way people seem to disregard what I have to say without actually listening because they assume everything I think must be 'emotionally compromised'. I think the accusation of being 'illogical' really just stems from having different values and different goals, not from being unable to think clearly or carefully evaluate things. 

- I also hate feeling like people are trying to project selfish motives onto me and somehow think that INFPs don't make sacrifices for others, or don't pay attention to anyone else's needs. 

- I really dislike the way 'depressed' is often given as a main identifying feature of INFPs, because that has never been something I 'identify' with. While I have depressed moments, sure, that's not my overall attitude or outlook on life. I'm usually quite happy. 


on the otherhand I'm fine with the cute-innocent-cuddly-bunny stereotype because it fits me okay, even if I know it certainly doesn't fit all INFPs.


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

The stereotype that INTP's will always speak the truth no matter how hurtful it may be, since they have no idea why anyone would be offended. I bite my tongue quite a bit, thank you very much.


----------



## malachi.holden.3 (Jul 2, 2014)

The whole thing about INTJs being cold logicians... we're more like clever wizards than cold logicians. I think that stereotype belongs more to the INTP, but even then not much.

Also that all INTJs are evil. Again, that's more of an ENTJ/INTP thing. Tertiary Fi does wonders...


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

INFPs are perpetual middle fingers.

I care a lot about people. I'm not going to upset you if your feelings and values are important to you. I will do what will make you happy, unless I feel it's going against what's important. If you're being unfair and it's logical to stand up for myself, I will. I just care a lot about individuals; doing what they need to make them happy. I'm much more individual than group oriented. So yeah Fi dom doesn't mean "I'm going to take my top off in class because fuck what people think!" "I'm going to kill my husband because he hurt my feelings and I have the right to do whatever I want!"


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

CourtneyJD said:


> That INFP's are completely incapable of logic or debate. I was in the top 10 in my state during high school for debate, and will happily play devil's advocate in my political science classes.
> 
> Oh, and that INFP's are always emotional about every single thing. There are a multitude of things I give zero shits about.


I think people forget that thinking and feeling don't correlate with intelligence. That's a separate entity.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

The whole ditsy super sociable extremely expressive never shut up squee queen ENFP thing.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't like how INTPs are always thought of as quiet because I'm very loud and annoying.


----------



## oddiscrey (Oct 24, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Basement dwellers? INTPs are clearly the people whose ideas set off revolutions. Without INTPs you wouldn't have a single fun rebellion.


SOME of the people whose ideas set off revolutions. You seem to be forgetting your friendly neighbourhood ENTPman.


----------



## Ballast (Jun 17, 2013)

What INTJs are allowed to be interested in. Not all "INTJ subjects" are particularly interesting to me. On the other hand, subjects that are off limits are fascinating to me.

That all INTJs, by definition, score "calm" on the "calm/limbic" scale. It changes the game quite a bit to be limbic rather than calm.


----------



## JackSparroww (Dec 10, 2010)

Hmm I gave the question some thought, finally came up with this:


----------



## mkj (Sep 9, 2014)

That we're all pushovers and Mother Teresa's.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

Random, sparkly, emotional, sickly sweet hug hounds. That is not me.


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

JackSparroww said:


> Hmm I gave the question some thought, finally came up with this:


But, but your avatar! I've been lied to!


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

That all ENTP are emotionless jackasses who are constantly trying to debate semantics and annoy people.
I know ISTJ who debate semantics far more (and far more annoyingly) than I, and in class discussion I've always out humanitied all of my NF friends.


----------



## VinnyCrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Ah, good thread topic; I've been wanting to say something about this. INTJ stereotypes are odd, because on the one hand we seem to be worshiped for being supremely clever and edgy, and on the other we're condemned for being callous and conceited. So we're either hated or glorified, which is just... confusing, and certainly nothing helpful either way.

That said, it's definitely the "INTJs are arrogant jerks" stereotype for me; it honestly makes me kind of sad. (Then again, who ever heard of an INTJ with emotions?)

Though, I think it's worth mentioning that stereotypes are only a problem if people take them too seriously -- and unfortunately, too many do. But this applies to the receiver as well.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not sure. I'm not really aware of what the stereotypes are. If there are any, they're probably based on truths just like all stereotypes are.

I guess I don't like the INTJ stereotype (probably more broadly an NT stereotype) of being "good" at __________. (math, science, whatever else we're supposedly good at). I hate stereotypes that try to claim the strength of every single person within that stereotype. That's gross.


----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't like to be considered a manic pixie dream girl. I've got a brain in my head, and I'd say i'm pretty darn smart and wise, regardless of my reservations against the educational system. I have plans and dreams that I'm gonna make happen. I work hard and consistent, i push myself...i wont be held back by a stereotype.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

"Workaholic" doesn't fit me especially well, but I have a bad habit of confusing work with play, so I might not be the best judge there. But I do tend to put off things that I have no desire to do until they are absolutely necessary. But if you read the personality descriptions, you would think that every ENTJ is going to be like Napoleon Bonaparte and that's not the case. I haven't quite gotten around to conquering continental Europe yet.


----------



## NothingElse (Nov 26, 2014)

Unemotional, robotic, uncaring. 

I can't speak for everyone (actually, I can, but that's an arrogant, technical aside [i.e., another INTJ stereotype])...but I feel "things" (amorphous qualia) very deeply. I just may not always 1.) know how to, or 2.) want to express the *ineffable.*


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Overly sensitive; non-confrontational. 
I can be too confrontational sometimes.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Selfish attention whores that don't possess any thoughts deeper than boys and fashion.

I can be selfish and like attention, but I care a lot about other people. I'm only selfish around others if I feel someone is unjustly threatening my well-being. Otherwise, I'll give up something that would help me for your sake any time.

As for us being shallow, I believe that no human being is shallow. It would be soooo unnatural for someone to literally have zero thoughts about the deeper ideas in life. Even the most shallow girl I've ever known was a complex person when you got to know her. Some people may not like discussing deeper ideas as much, but that doesn't mean that they're any less deep than someone else.

Oh... also that ESFPs are dumbasses. Someone actually argued this to me once. As though intelligence quotient comes from personality type? Lmfao. Bitch, please.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

None. All the ENTJ stereotypes serves several different purposes that benefit me anyway. 

As my dear friend @Elistra put it...



> ... actually, no. Imo, the stereotypes are entirely too useful to bother knocking them down.
> 
> *1) Ruthless: Encourages people to try and stay on our good side, which dramatically lessens the amount of bullshit we have to deal with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

I don't like how in all the overview INTP descriptions that INTPs love logic, are good at it, and are natural to science and math. I'm more of an artistic person who uses the right-side of my brain more than my left. . . anyone else like that who goes against the type stereotype? :laughing:


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Just because something made me emotional doesn't mean I'm not thinking clearly anymore. I can cry and logic at the same time.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Overly sensitive.
I can be really, really cold and mean to people who have hurt me in the past.


----------



## VinnyCrow (Oct 21, 2014)

Serenade said:


> I don't like how in all the overview INTP descriptions that INTPs love logic, are good at it, and are natural to science and math. I'm more of an artistic person who uses the right-side of my brain more than my left. . . anyone else like that who goes against the type stereotype? :laughing:


Good point. I've noticed that there's an overall stereotype for Feelers being more artistic than Thinkers. It seems the basic idea is that art is more value-based while science is more logic-based, which is true to a certain extent, but there can certainly be logical motivations for art and value motivations for science, and no Feeler exclusively Feels and no Thinker exclusively Thinks. Either way, type descriptions tend to be awfully one-sided and stereotypical about this.

Essentially:
Thinkers = science
Feelers = art

But I think most people know to look past this -- although, it appears to be more often assumed that Feelers _can't_ be scientific than Thinkers aren't artistic. Shame.

Admittedly, I do have an inseparably strong focus on logic -- it's natural/unconscious -- and science is and always has been one of my greatest passions. However, I am an artist as well, and I see art and science as deeply complementary (i.e., studying biology/anatomy for drawing). I enjoy both for Thinking and Feeling motivations. Hell, it's a thrill for my whole functional stack. Both Sensing and iNtuition work wonders in artistic and scientific processes, as well.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Serenade said:


> I don't like how in all the overview INTP descriptions that INTPs love logic, are good at it, and are natural to science and math. I'm more of an artistic person who uses the right-side of my brain more than my left. . . anyone else like that who goes against the type stereotype? :laughing:


THIS. Oh my god, WTF happened to the N and P in INTP? There was a time when INTPs like Plato and Hermes Trismegistus and Renee Descartes tried to _disprove_ the existence of reality and all things logical. And now that there's nothing left to philosophize about, all INTPs are unemployed. But seriously, screw logic. It's boring, and wanting to live in a magical fantasy world is not a sin. It's not taboo. I don't get why adults aren't allowed to be happy or have fun.

Also, I don't like the stereotype about how INTPs don't express their emotions. For God's sake, they have an Fe. I don't know about you, but with the way my ISFJ mom treats me, I cry every day of my life. Oh, look. I'm crying now just by typing this.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> THIS. Oh my god, WTF happened to the N and P in INTP? There was a time when INTPs like Plato and Hermes Trismegistus and Renee Descartes tried to _disprove_ the existence of reality and all things logical. And now that there's nothing left to philosophize about, all INTPs are unemployed. But seriously, screw logic. It's boring, and wanting to live in a magical fantasy world is not a sin. It's not taboo. I don't get why adults aren't allowed to be happy or have fun.
> 
> Also, I don't like the stereotype about how INTPs don't express their emotions. For God's sake, they have an Fe. I don't know about you, but with the way my ISFJ mom treats me, I cry every day of my life. Oh, look. I'm crying now just by typing this.


How realistic Ti is depends on the person using it. Ti rigidly adheres to internal logic, so if a Ti user's internal logic allows for the fantastic, then there is no reason that they wouldn't accept the fantastic. Most of the INTPs I know are pretty coldly skeptical about things, but there is no law that says they have to be.

And everyone has emotions. A lot of the NTs here like to claim they don't, but they do. They wouldn't become so indignant over being told that they have emotions if they didn't have any.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> Also, I don't like the stereotype about how INTPs don't express their emotions. For God's sake, they have an Fe. I don't know about you, but with the way my ISFJ mom treats me, I cry every day of my life. Oh, look. I'm crying now just by typing this.


I have feelings, too, although most people who know me call me a 'sociopath' and a 'soulless zombie'. In some ways, that is true if you observe me from the surface because I _do_ appear emotionless, cold and uncaring. I used to get a little bit irritated when people called me those names, but I realized some were joking, and others weren't. ( I don't care much on how others view me, so it's okay. I don't go attacking them back xD )

For some reason, I restrain my emotions, but sometimes I find myself smiling or clapping because other people are doing, even if I don't think I should smile for something that wasn't funny and clap for someone who doesn't deserve an applause. 

When I do have an emotional outburst, it shocks the world. When I cry (which is rare), I do it alone in my room. xD


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I call everybody else a soulless zombie, especially ISTJs and the many INFPs who act like ISTJs in public. Not many people have the courage to show emotions or the arrogance to want to be life's main character quite like I do. Sociopath is what I call ENTJs. Psychopath, on the other hand, is what I call myself because I have autism and am very mentally unstable.


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> Psychopath, on the other hand, is what I call myself because I have autism and am very mentally unstable.


That's not what a psychopath is, so don't think you're one. A psychopath is someone who doesn't care at all about other people's feelings. He/she doesn't mind making someone else suffer because they lack empathy and only care about theirselves, and their plans. They don't respect other people's right's.


----------



## visionaryspirit (Nov 24, 2014)

That we're stubborn and don't consider other peoples ideas.

No, I've already deeply considered your idea last week, and here's the reasons I know it isn't gonna work out in the future. So are you going to listen to this insight or are you gonna call me stubborn?


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

i don't like the idea that INFPs are so sensitive to criticism that we'll blow up on anyone who challenges us. i think of us as much more easygoing than that. we might get sad or take it a little personally, but i definitely don't buy into the whole "watch out, INFPs will attack you if you disagree with them!!" bit. it would make me a lot more sad to know that someone refused to give their true opinion because they thought i was gonna lash out at them.

i remember seeing a thread here about INFP stereotypes and a lot of them were things like "emotional basket cases." i think we can definitely get emotionally invested in the most trivial things but i don't think we're inherently crazy* or anything.

*i just realized that i'm saying this with a daenerys avatar/username, oh the irony.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Door slamming, even though I've done it in the past


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

That INFJs are magical being who see through everything and thus know what is best for you. Oh god, I hate that sentiment so much...I don't know what is good for anyone. Besides why would I want that kind of responsibility in the first place?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

INTJs are insanely good at science and math. Okay, so I'm decent at the two, but I think my skills in humanities beat my math and science skills slightly.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

ISTP's as jocks and mechanics.

ISTP's can be very clumsy indeed, but have a perfect mental image of how it _should_ go. And the stereotypical hands-on hobby can also be something like gardening, cooking or knitting.

Lot's of ISTP's mistype as INTP's because ISTP's are often seen as stupid, or at least not academic.


----------



## Buran (Nov 2, 2014)

That ISTJs are soulless machines. We do feel, often very deeply. We're just very bad at showing it.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

That ENTPs debate anyone and everything. Do you know how much time I would spend debating if I did this and how many people I would piss off? I definitely choose not to debate more often than I choose to debate, and I'm a hell of a lot happier for it.

I do see see discrepancies in a lot of things and debatability (yeah, I made that word up) in nearly everything, I just don't think that it's a good move to constantly act on it. Not to mention it's a nearly pointless pursuit to do so. People don't like to change their minds much of the time. 

It's also hard because I can usually see the validity in an opposing point of view, and, unless I'm in a trolling mood, I'd feel like a hypocrite to put someone else's viewpoint up in flames.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

That as a Te-dom, I'm a soul-sucking introvert killer (yes, guys, ENTJs are dementors from Harry Potter and we're here to feast on your happiness and your soul!)


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

It's less of a stereotype, but more of an observation by non-SF types that SF folk can't or have no desire to carry on intellectual conversations. I thoroughly enjoy talking about all types of things. It can range from what's happening in the news, to something as fickle as something mentioned on TMZ about a celebrity. Then there's the deeper topics that can range anywhere from theorizing why we dream, to more cultural specified topics. Shit, anything. I'm not empty up here, you know.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

That we're all God-fearing military men.

The faithful, loyal, honest, reserved, dependable, reasonable stereotype would be nice to perpetuate.


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

The psychic INFJ stereotype. Yes, I unconsciously process things sometimes, but all my conclusions are based on hard data that came in through my own senses. There's absolutely nothing psychic about that.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Windblownhair said:


> The psychic INFJ stereotype. Yes, I unconsciously process things sometimes, but all my conclusions are based on hard data that came in through my own senses. There's absolutely nothing psychic about that.


I mostly hear this from other INFJs though, they report a -trance- like experience and use words like -Ni-vision- so I have been asking about it but I don't see much of a difference than our intuition although I would believe it works different, simply as I believe Tolkien is INFJ. But we both seem to be very intuition driven despite it being our secondary function. I think ENFPs can't make strong use of it because introversion kind of amplifies and focuses better.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I hate the suicidal label..seriously...ugh..besides suicide is a choice and i don't see it as weakness.


----------



## Megas (Oct 25, 2014)

The part about ENTPs having the second lowest income out of all of the MBTI types.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

Everyone assumes INTPs are so disorganized and impractical. No. No. Not at all.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Seriously my prof has the tidiest room ever, always. He himself looks disorganized when he is caught in a grip though 



lookslikeiwin said:


> Everyone assumes INTPs are so disorganized and impractical. No. No. Not at all.


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

For me, it's the notion that all ENTJs are aggressive assholes without feelings or compassion.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

The wimpy one's where INFP's are pathetic ducklings. It's conflicts way too much with my counter phobic 6 shadow. Dare I say my enneagram typing is far more consistently accurate than the MBTI type.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

The "special snowflake" syndrom. Yeah, not at all like me at all.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2014)

The stereotype that all INTJs are always manipulative. (Not _always_! Only when I need to be!)


----------



## exits (Mar 29, 2014)

the "ISFPs are most likely em0 kiDz/hipsters/stoners and are not capable of being rational etc" stereotype


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

The narcissism assumption. You have NO idea how hard I try not to be. :frustrating:


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

In descriptions: we're so rare, delicate, alone and misunderstood in the big, mean ol' extroverted world. please, protect us? all we want is to be psychic and change the world. i mean, _we're_ less likely part of the problem. we're rare.

In MBTI community: we love people and our special ability is being understanding.

Don't be naive. We consider what's in it for us like everyone else.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

so I have learnt by experience. Haha naive stereotype is fitting us so well at times v.V although I get touchy when people say that



Le9acyMuse said:


> In descriptions: we're so rare, delicate, alone and misunderstood in the big, mean ol' extroverted world. please, protect us? all we want is to be psychic and change the world. i mean, _we're_ less likely part of the problem. we're rare.
> 
> In MBTI community: we love people and our special ability is being understanding.
> 
> Don't be naive. We consider what's in it for us like everyone else.


----------



## witchy_fingers (Dec 2, 2014)

That we are indoctrinated simpleton clones incapable of having an honest intellectual discussion. That we always strive to be "normal" and care excessively about what society thinks of us.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

None of them, I couldn't care less about the stereotypes. But I do have frustrations with some of our quirks in general, like not being able to find a job that holds my attention for long enough.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

The idea that IxTx s don't care about people.

Most of us want what's best for others, and in fact we're more likely to know what's best for them than they are :wink: We just don't want them to bother us when we're in the middle of something.


----------



## Mercury33 (Nov 1, 2014)

Why do everyone believe INFPs are crybabies?
It always makes me so sad when I'm reminded people think this way, I could cry an ocean! People are baaaaad buhuhuuuu :crying:


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

That ISTPs are supposed to hate theories, suck at abstraction, and be sports junkies as if we run on nothing but Se. I want to know why descriptions ignore that we have Ti and Ni.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Being "*Idealist*" for one because I see myself as more pragmatic than idealistic.

That INFJs are uncoordinated because of inferior Se.

Fe is all gushy and insincere which is why the people closest to me keep mistyping me as a Thinker.

I'm neither an aggressive leader type or a pushover soft-touch.

That everything that comes out of my mouth has to be weighty and serious.  Bwhahaha!

Lastly, I actually hate the whole "Protector" title for INFJs.

Other than that, it's all hunky dory. :tongue:


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Windblownhair said:


> The psychic INFJ stereotype. Yes, I unconsciously process things sometimes, but all my conclusions are based on hard data that came in through my own senses. There's absolutely nothing psychic about that.


Yes, I think it is more of a compliment to say that we processed it and figured it out by using our brains than saying it happened by magic or that a ghost told us the answer.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

ISTJ's are boring. How is that their stereotype? Ran out of something creative?


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

HA. 
Back when I thought I was ENTP : the stereotype regarding narcissism and cockiness
when I thought I was INTP : the stereotype regarding derpy social skills and lack of organization

now that I recognized being an ENFP : the stereotype regarding hyperness and constantly spewing out random after random. This would depend strongly on temperament of the individual and other factors, I would think. And the occasional 'inability to use logic' or inductive reasoning because boy is it a lot less exclusive than some make it seem. Never had issues with it on the INTP forum or anywhere else.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

The fact that I probably exhibit every single INFJ stereotype, sadly, I can't really complain about them.


----------



## Muffian (Jan 28, 2013)

- Super emotional.
- "this person annoyed me once therefore they must be ESFx"
--- on that note the whole 'annoying' thing. i've rarely met an ESFJ who can't tell how they're coming across to another person. we're pretty good at reading reactions.
- I promise I have a brain. You might not even be smarter than me!! Shocking, I know. :shocked:
- Exxx stereotypes in general. I'm not incapable of sitting down with a good book and a cup of tea you know. I just need a healthy dose of socialization to feel accomplished.


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

that ISFP's are 'hipsters'


----------

